# نكتة خطيرة ...... الدخول للبنات فقط



## white rose (23 فبراير 2009)

نشرت مؤسسة الاستخبارات الأميركية إعلانا في الجرائد تعلن فيه عن وجود وظيفة خالية لمخبر سري عالي المستوى.
 ‏بعد الانتهاء من جميع الاختبارات الاولية، رسى الاختيار على رجلين و امرأة،
 فتم استدعاؤهم للإختبار الحاسم و الأخير، الذي سيتقرر بموجبه تعيين واحد من الثلاثة في الوظيفة

‏جاؤوا بالرجل الأول و قالوا له:

'‏سوف نمتحن ولاءك لنا ،  ‏لقد قمنا باختطاف زوجتك و ربطناها بكرسي في داخل هذه الغرفة المغلقة. ‏نأمرك بالدخول عليها و قتلها الان.
 ‏معك دقيقة واحدة. ‏هاك مسدسا.'

‏أجابهم الرجل:

'‏هذا فظيع! ‏لن أستطيع أن أتابع معكم. ‏أنا منسحب.'
فجاؤوا بالرجل الثاني و قالوا له نفس الكلام..
 ‏فدخل الغرفة، و بعد عدة ثواني خرج باكيا و لم يستطع أن يقتل زوجته. ‏فقالوا له إن قلبه ضعيف و هو لا يصلح.

فجاؤوا بالمرأة و قالوا لها أنهم خطفوا زوجها و أعطوها مسدسا و طلبوا منها أن تثبت ولاءها لهم بقتل زوجها.
 ‏فدخلت الغرفة، فسمع الحاضرون صوت صياح و ضرب و تكسير، و بعدها خرجت المرأة.
 ‏فقالوا لها، '‏ماذا حدث؟' ‏قالت، ' ‏تبين أن المسدس ليس حقيقيا، فاضطررت لضربه بالكرسي ضربا مبرحا حتى مـــــات

انه ولاء الزوجات .. فاحذروا:new6::new6:



30:30:30:30::gun::gun::mus25:


----------



## shamaoun (23 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة هههههههههه


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه

مش ممكن فظيعة بجد ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة اخر حاجة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جاااامدة يا روز 

صحييييييح كله الا الطاعة احنا مطيعين يا جماعة :t33:​


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جميلة يا روز 
ما فيش احلى من الطاعة و الشغل شغل ما فيهوش هزار هههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا جميل


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (23 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

رهيبه لا عزيزة ههههههههههههههه

بس بجد جامده دى ست مخلصه المفروض نعملها تمثال 


شكرا ليكى ياقمر


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

روعة يا روز

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (24 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز​*_


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك يا shamaoun يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش ممكن فظيعة بجد


   :new6:     مو كتير فظيييييييييعة!!!!!!!!! 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> جاااامدة يا روز
> 
> صحييييييح كله الا الطاعة احنا مطيعين يا جماعة


اه اكيد مطيعين جدا جدا جدا ااااااااااااااااااااااا::smile01:smile01:smile01
   ميرسي للدعم الجامد كتير  
  يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة يا روز
> ما فيش احلى من الطاعة و الشغل شغل ما فيهوش هزار هههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا يا سيدي الشغل شغل بس يا ريت انو ما تقولون بعدين انو النسان ما عندن حنية والا ضمير ........:t30::t30:

شكرا لمرورك ... يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رهيبه لا عزيزة ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



وانا كمان اصوت للأقتراح هاد ..... تمثال للست المخلصة هاي بس يا خوفي من الاولاد:11azy::11azy:   هههههههه

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



طيب يا سيدي , كويس انو حبيت هالنكتة   .. ..... :hlp: 

شكرا لمرورك .. يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدههههههههه


:smile02:smile01
 تسلم ايديك للرد ....
يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه
> 
> جامده مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووز



انا فرحت لما شفت انك انت و الكل حبيتو النكتة ........:smil12:
ميرسي لمرورك  
يسوع يباركك


----------



## الجغل الموحد (24 فبراير 2009)

ههههههىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء 
ماشى حالا
thx​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 فبراير 2009)

_هههههههههههههه_


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _هههههههههههههه_



ميرسي عالضحكة الحلوة يا عسل...

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2009)

الجغل الموحد قال:


> ههههههىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء هىء
> ماشى حالا
> thx​



اوكي ... يعني ماشي حالا   .... !!!!     كمان ماشي حالا       :t9:  يسلموا ايديك 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## dark_angel (24 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه فعلا الستات بيحبوا الرجالة جدا*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اكتير
ميرسى


----------



## white rose (25 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه فعلا الستات بيحبوا الرجالة جدا*​



آه ياdark_angel يحبون كتير ........ بس ... بس ... للضرورة أحكام يا اخي .... شو نساوي !!!!!!!!!
 هههههههه شكرا لمرورك 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*حلوووه قووي


شكرا ليكي white rose​*


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههه
قوية 
مرة ابجد


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكووووووووور الك ابجد رائعة


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2009)

تسلم  لمرورك يا ابن العدرا 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير يا حوسو لمرورك 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههه نكته تحفه ميرسى كتير


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هههههههههه نكته تحفه ميرسى كتير



ميرسي كتير ليك و لمرورك يا قمر 
تسلمي يا  ميرنا 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## soko (26 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى اوى


----------



## white rose (27 فبراير 2009)

soko قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى اوى



شكرا يا soko ...
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده بجد*


----------



## ponponayah (27 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة اوووووووووووووى يا روز
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده بجد*



شكرا لمرورك يا سويتي 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامدة اوووووووووووووى يا روز
> ميرسى يا قمر



تسلم هالضحكة الحلوة ....

يسوع يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

هى فعلا جامده جدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## white rose (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا بطل 


يسوع يبارك و ينور حياتك


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

تحفه بجد هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص


----------



## zama (4 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا بصراحة مشفتش  اجمل من كده


----------



## white rose (4 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> تحفه بجد هههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى خالص



ميرسي لمرورك يا ميمو

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (4 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أنا بصراحة مشفتش  اجمل من كده



شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا mena
يسوع يباركك


----------



## hmmm (4 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white rose (4 مارس 2009)

hmmm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا hmmm


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مارس 2009)

*دايما ظليمنا 

بنت الطاعة تحل عليها البركة ​*


----------



## white rose (7 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *دايما ظليمنا
> 
> بنت الطاعة تحل عليها البركة ​*[/QUOT
> 
> ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا انجي


----------



## monygirl (7 مارس 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_وهذا هو ولاء الزوجات _
_ميرسى ليكى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_​


----------



## white rose (9 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _وهذا هو ولاء الزوجات _
> _ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ...



و نعم الولاء يا موني

تسلمي لمرورك


----------



## youhnna (9 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعها ولا هتغيره


----------



## white rose (9 مارس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعها ولا هتغيره



اهلا بيك
ميرسي لمرورك


----------

